# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  چرا NodeJs گزینه مناسبی برای ساخت سرور بازی های آنلاین نیست

## RaminShirzad

framework مشهور Node.js یکی از اولین گزینه هایی است که امروزه افراد برای ساخت سرویس های تحت وب انتخاب می کنند. در این پست قصد دارم نظر خود و منطق پشت آن برای مناسب نبودن این تکنولوژی برای ساخت سرور بازی های real-time را توضیح دهم. برای این کار باید ابتدا به تاریخچه Node.js و دلیل به وجود آمدنش و مشهور شدنش بکنیم.


بیشتر زبان های برنامه نویسی و framework های ساخت وب سرویس ها پیش از به وجود آمدن Node.js از یک مدل یک thread برای هر کانکشن و برنامه نویسی متقارن synchronous استفاده می کردند. این مدل باعث می شد که وقتی برنامه های معمول تحت وب منتظر بازگشتن پاسخ از database و یا شبکه هستند، thread مربوط به آنها block شود و منتظر آمدن درخواست بماند. پس از مدتی همه منابع سیستم پر می شدند و سرور توانایی پاسخگویی مناسب به درخواست ها را از دست می داد. Node.js به جای این کار از یک مدل ساده اما به نسبت قدرتمند استفاده می کرد که به آن asynchronous event loop گفته می شود. در این مدل هر درخواست به سرویس دهنده اش ارسال می شود و پاسخ آن به شکل یک رویداد (event) بازگردانده می شود که loop اصلی برنامه آن را برای کاربر اجرا می کند. این رفتار چیزی شبیه به رفتار اجرا شدن callback های خاص در game engine هایی مثل unity و حتی game maker است.




ادامه مطلب در وبسایت آپادانا

----------


## plague

خیلی نشونه خوبی نیست وقتی اولین کلمه مقاله اشتباهه ! 
نود فریم ورک نیست

----------

